
Stanford students using computer science for social good - ManuMaverick2
https://medium.com/cs-social-good/cs-90si-cs-social-good-stanford-bee23647c5dc#.a4g1s8la2
======
haskal
Shit headline. As if being from Stanford makes this worthy of being on Hacker
News.

Please people. CS has been being used for social good for quite a while.
Better headline would be something that says that Stanford has actually
started a class about social good.

------
jason_wang42
This is really cool. Wish it was a standard class in all CS departments.

